# CanoScan D1250u2 funktioniert nicht mehr!?



## Crash_Davis (22. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!
Ich habe den Canon Scanner D1250u2. 
Seit kurzem funktioniert dieser allerdings nicht mehr. Ich versuche laufend nen neuen Treiber zu installieren. Aber das funktioniert alles nicht.
Den Treiber von CD nimmt er nicht an und den Treiber von der Canon-site findet er nicht. 

Kann es sein das es am Windows-XP liegt?

Also der Scanner ist soweit heile! Das Licht Scanner-Licht leuchtet. 

Wäre echt ziemlich dankbar wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.

rico


----------



## Glory (28. Dezember 2003)

Hi 

also bei meinem CanoScan hatte ich so ein ähnliches Problem wie du.
Habe mir dann das Handbuch nocheinmal zur Hand genommen und festgestellt das man den Treiber erst installieren muss bevor man den USB Stecker in den PC steckt! Probier das auch mal bei dir aus, vielleicht klappts...

Tschüss


----------



## Nicki (20. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Glory _
> *Hi
> 
> also bei meinem CanoScan hatte ich so ein ähnliches Problem wie du.
> ...



Und was könnte man machen, wenn das trotzdem nicht funktioniert?

Siehe http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials143122.html


----------



## Crash_Davis (21. Januar 2004)

habe das Problem dank der Canon-Hotline lösen können. 
Hat sich herausgestellt das ich mein Mainboard updaten mußte. 
Nach ca. 2 Installationen der Treiberupdates ging alles wieder! 

Also einfach mal forschen was du für ein board hast und ein update ziehen. 
Vielleicht ist´s das!

Gruß

Crash


----------

